# So I was really bored and made a lame doodle



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have no artistic skills but I tried to doodle a cartoony Sonic, here it is


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

hes missing ventral fins


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think it's finished yet. It is a work in progress.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ditto.

Looks good!!


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't think it's finished yet. It is a work in progress.


It is. I did that while half asleep last night. Today I spent a couple hours on more than a doodle that I will upload tomorrow, I must say I'm proud of myself.


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's version 2!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, nice!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Not the best, but not the worst!


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome! adorable


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

